# Recommended water purification devices



## White_Sands (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi does anyone have experience with water purifiers? I am planning to purchase one for my own use and I thought that consulting with the members of this forum would be a good idea.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I like Sawyer - I have a Squeeze for the BOB/camping and a Point zero One for bulk filtering at home should there be a water problem.

I'm sure others will chime in with their preferences.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You might want to narrow it down a little- - like backpack model or home/camp model. There are so many different ones. Most people say what they own they recommend but that does not really amount to much as most don't test them in any way. I say use coffee filters and then boil your water.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I also have a Sawyer. We camp at a place in Mississippi every spring and the campground has had well contamination problems repeatedly (hey, 4000 people for a week, it happens). We filter every bit of the water we use and have zero problems. One filter for a camp of 30 or so. Very worth the cost. I keep one here at the house for emergencies. As a test I filtered water from the lake and had it tested by the county. They only test for some things, but it came back clean. I keep meaning to send a sample for more in-depth testing (chemical contaminants mostly) but haven't done so yet.

John


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I know a lot about purification. First off, you should know the difference between a water filter and a water purifier. Then you need to determine your need and your water source. Purifiers do everything a filter does but will also remove viruses. If you plan to travel to developing countries, it's wise to have a purifier. If you are planning to treat mountain creeks or springs, you will be fine with a filter.

There are different types of technology and filters and purifiers vary in weight, portability and price. There are some really good products that are made in the USA if that is important to you.

Lots to consider. Do you want a pump? gravity drip? UV? distillation?

Sawyer, MSR, Katadyn, First Need, LifeStraw, the Vortex water distiller...all good products.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Water purification requires 3 things, Heat, Filters, Chemicals.
Water must be pre-filter before boiling for 5 minutes. Pre-filter also before a 99.9 filter is used, Sawyer come to mind, you also must remember filters get dirty, filter only water a chemical should be added to killed left over bacteria .
Salt water desalination is possible with a large pot, a lid on reversed position and a attach container right underneath the center to catch the water or the pot can be set up to hold a smaller pot inside to catch the dripping water. A pot like a turkey fryer will work great.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

We have Sawyer filters in both of our bags. I also agree with pre-filtering your water before treating or using a 99.9999 filter.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

First need xle for a backpack able unit. Good purifier and you can use pump or gravity. Long lasting filter. Love mine.


----------



## White_Sands (Dec 1, 2012)

First of all, thank you for responding to my inquiry. Just to be sure, both filters and purifiers will clean water. The difference is that a purifier will get rid of viruses from the water you are preparing to consume. So using a purifier will allow you to take any source of water and make it safe for drinking. My goal is to have both a backpack/bug-out-bag and home/camp purifier. Is there a common standard that you can evaluate the different filters and purifiers that are available? By standard I mean a set of criteria that can be applied in evaluating a filter/purifier? Just like Underwriters Laboratories would do for products they test? Thank you.


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Water purification requires 3 things, Heat, Filters, Chemicals.
> Water must be pre-filter before boiling for 5 minutes. Pre-filter also before a 99.9 filter is used, Sawyer come to mind, you also must remember filters get dirty, filter only water a chemical should be added to killed left over bacteria .
> Salt water desalination is possible with a large pot, a lid on reversed position and a attach container right underneath the center to catch the water or the pot can be set up to hold a smaller pot inside to catch the dripping water. A pot like a turkey fryer will work great.


Curious what your source for info is. I hear lots of folks claiming that you have to boil water for a certain amount of time. What determined this 5 minute suggestion or was it just pulled out of the air?

Pasteurization will kill bacterial contaminants from water which can take place before water is boiled. I don't know how people come up with these claims.

Also the 3 things you claim are required for purification are simply not true. A Sawyer .02 will purify water without heat, pre-filtering or chemicals. No offense but you struck out here.


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

White_Sands said:


> First of all, thank you for responding to my inquiry. Just to be sure, both filters and purifiers will clean water. The difference is that a purifier will get rid of viruses from the water you are preparing to consume. So using a purifier will allow you to take any source of water and make it safe for drinking. My goal is to have both a backpack/bug-out-bag and home/camp purifier. Is there a common standard that you can evaluate the different filters and purifiers that are available? By standard I mean a set of criteria that can be applied in evaluating a filter/purifier? Just like Underwriters Laboratories would do for products they test? Thank you.


Not sure if this is what you mean but the standards for filters and purifiers is often micron size. Unless you are chemically treating or using UV or distilling or ???


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Highwater said:


> Not sure if this is what you mean but the standards for filters and purifiers is often micron size. Unless you are chemically treating or using UV or distilling or ???


You just made me think about something. Is there such a thing as a fully immersive uv lamp for periodically treating a 110 gallon water barrel? With a diameter of about 4 feet, it would have to be an intense light. Anyone know if there is such a thing


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*water purifier*

Just make your own water purifier with sand, gravel, charcoal, and ozone like I did.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

White_Sands said:


> First of all, thank you for responding to my inquiry. Just to be sure, both filters and purifiers will clean water. The difference is that a purifier will get rid of viruses from the water you are preparing to consume. So using a purifier will allow you to take any source of water and make it safe for drinking. My goal is to have both a backpack/bug-out-bag and home/camp purifier. Is there a common standard that you can evaluate the different filters and purifiers that are available? By standard I mean a set of criteria that can be applied in evaluating a filter/purifier? Just like Underwriters Laboratories would do for products they test? Thank you.


Testing standards come (mainly) from two sources.

*
NSF/ANSI std 42 & 53*
(see http://www.nsf.org/consumer/drinking_water/dw_contaminant_protocols.asp?program=WaterTre for the details)

NSF/ANSI Standard 42: Drinking Water Treatment Units - Aesthetic Effects, is used to verify a drinking water filter effectively removes contaminants that cause undesirable odor and taste, such as chlorine.

NSF/ANSI Standard 53: Drinking Water Treatment Units - Health Effects. Certification to this standard would verify that a filter can effectively reduce specific health-related contaminants such as Cryptosporidium, Giardia, lead, volatile organic chemicals (VOCs), MTBE (methyl tertiary-butyl ether), that may be present in public or private drinking water.

Best to know the difference!

The CDC
http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/crypto/gen_info/filters.html

It is worth checking to see what testing is done, the lab performing the tests and how often the product is tested as part of an overall QC/QA program.

As for Sawyer filters,









Which why I choose the Sawyer product.

See also
http://www.sawyer.com/sawyersaves/haiti.html

http://www.childcareministries.org/participate/water_filters.php

http://www.water4everyone.org/category/haiti/ (lots of photos)


----------



## tcar02d (May 14, 2013)

I liked the berkey. Untill today. I dropped my water bucket rig and both of my filters broke off. My fault or the fact of the cheap wat it gets mounted. You decide.


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

Try Homespun Environmental ceramic/charcoal filters and assemble your own using 5 gallon buckets. Much more economical.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BlackDogWV said:


> Try Homespun Environmental ceramic/charcoal filters and assemble your own using 5 gallon buckets. Much more economical.


http://www.homespunenvironmental.com/category_s/34.htm

Pretty sure these are the folks in Italy, Texas? Not too far from me.


----------



## ARDon (Jun 28, 2014)

I believe one of the most important prep's is a water purification system. One shouldnt skimp on this. I looked for 6 months calling and emailing question I had for a water purification system I felt comformable about. I ended up with the "ESP Outback Plus" is a gravity-powered system that purifies water from almost any fresh or moving water source, rugged and durable, it is designed to be used not only during emergencies but for daily use when municipal systems are compromised or in undeveloped areas where systems are not available. It is currently used by Peace Corp, rescue & relief and religious organizations in Latin America, Africa and Asia and throughout the world. It is currently used by such organizations as the U.S. Government, Red Cross, Youth Mission, Boy Scouts of America, Mormon Church (LDS Church), NW Hard Rain Expeditions and a multitude of Local Fire Departments.

The OB-25NF is a four stage gravity powered water purification system. It has a 2 gallon upper and a 5 gallon lower chamber. The purified water is delivered through a spigot in the lower chamber. It has a production rate of up to 6 - 12 gallons per day.

The OB-25NF effectively removes bacteria at 99.9999%, cysts at 99.99% and virus at 99.99%. The system's final stage a mixed media filter removes unwanted organic matter, pesticides, herbicides and many other unwanted contaminates. The Outback Purification System comes complete and ready to operate with: 1 Two-Gallon Bucket, 1 Five-Gallon Bucket, Pre-Filter Net, Pre-Filter Sleeve, 1 Filter Connector Assembly, 1 Spigot Assembly, 1 Nano Pre-Filter and 1 Mixed Media Filtration Cartridge - enough to purify 1800 gallons of water.

The Outback Purification System comes complete and ready to operate with: 1 Two-Gallon Bucket, 1 Five-Gallon Bucket, Pre-Filter Net, Pre-Filter Sleeve, 1 Filter Connector Assembly, 1 Spigot Assembly, 1 Nano Pre-Filter and 1 Mixed Media Filtration Cartridge - enough to purify 1800 gallons of water.
http://espwaterproducts.com/emergency-p ... relief.htm


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I invested in a variety of water purification solutions because I wanted the versatility to handle just about anything I need with the right tools in my toolbox. I compared the size of the filtration in microns and the available solutions, and compared that to my budget available. I wanted the Katadyn from day one, but I wasn't able to actually get one until much further down the road, and I leveraged a holiday sale of some sort, forget which one now, but Highwater happened to have them on a price too good to pass up while I actually had $$ in my pocket, a perfect match! 

http://www.steripen.com/
I started with a SteriPen which I got at REI but they are available online. I have coffee filters that I will use to prefilter the water to remove as much sediment and "floaties" as possible prior to using this.

http://www.highwaterfilters.com/LifeStraw-Personal-Water-Filter-s/93.htm
I have life straws (thanks Highwater) because they are an economic and viable solution, cheap enough to get a couple and have one in the truck bag, one in the patrol bag, etc...

http://store.wavesforwater.org/
I have a few of these from waves for water, they produce 14 gallons per day on gravity feed using a couple of 5 gal buckets.

And finally, my best piece of kit for water, the Katadyn Pocket (thanks again Highwater!)
http://www.highwaterfilters.com/Katadyn-Pocket-Microfilter-Water-Filter-p/8013618.htm


----------

